# thera band



## slingshot 0703 (Mar 25, 2010)

i need help on choosing what kind of thera band to buy
1 black
2 silver
3 gold
these are the questions
which one should i chose?

i also thought about buying some tan thera tube
is it good enough to chinese loop, and how big is it?


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Gold : It last longer then others and has the power.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

That's a very good question, this could be a big thread. I suggest a stronger elastic, then you can cut thin strips, to get lighter draws. There is a lot in the standard rolls, you may buy.


----------



## slingshot 0703 (Mar 25, 2010)

ok thanks for the help


----------



## slingshot 0703 (Mar 25, 2010)

oh one more thing 28.99 costs 6 yards of gold on ballsnbands.com
is it wort it?


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

i think tan tube has about a 2 pound draw weight.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I was going to suggest searching as this has been discussed many times here. But the search feature seems pretty broken.










I have been using black as it will shoot faster than gold or silver ... but the compromise is band life.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Enclosing in quotes and searching on multiple keywords does not work either .... before the mods start screaming.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Weird. Colour and thera work, but color does not.


----------

